# 1st Bacon



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello all, I started the cure on 2 bellies today, Used the cure calculator, thanks Al Blanchard.  I used just Brn sugar, salt, and cure #1.  I am going to yse Apple for smoking with my amns, If this turns out, I will try other spices and different woods for the smoke.  My camera is on strike, and being a senior citizen on a fixed.... You have heard it all before, I will get a new camera asap, and do Q-view than.  I did vacuum seal them and they are in the fridge, is about 14 days ok for curing?  I think I remember that amount of time.  Thanks for reading.  Steve


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 5, 2012)

How thick are the bellies?
14 days is plenty of time for most dry brined bellies, which is good because it allows the salt and cure to equalize properly.


~Martin


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 5, 2012)

Martin, The thinnest part on the bellies is about 1 inch, the thickest part is about 2.5 inches.  Hope they shouls be done in 14 days, already some juioce comming out.  I have them skin down in the fridge.  They will be gently massaged daily.  Should I turn them over after their massage or leave them meat side up the whole time?  Thanks for your quick response.  Steve


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a good idea to turn them, 14 days will be plenty of time.


~Martin


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 5, 2012)

Martin, thanks for the reply.  After their message they will be turned over.  Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Martin has you covered!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think so too, Alesia.  I am following his instructions.  At day 3 I have some juice in the bag, and it is taking on a bit of cured color.  Hopefully I will have a replacement camera to take some pics before it is done.  Steve


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 18, 2012)

Today the bellies came out of the cure.  Did a test fry, it was a bit too salty, so soaked for 30 min in cold water.  Dried off and hung in cold smoker.  This was done at 11:30.  At 7pm filled Amns with apple dust and lit.  In the smoker for an overnight smoke, hopefully I will get some pics tomorrow morning after the smoke.  Steve


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sliced the bacon last night, I got a comercial slicer from a restaurant supply store here that is going out of business for $60.62.  The bacon sliced very nice, it had a good sweet smoke smell from the apple wood I used in the AMNS, Thanks, Todd, and the taste was to die for.  Got 6 pounds of slices, 1 pound of ends and pieces from just over 8 pounds of bellie.  I will not buy store bacon except in emergencies.  Now i want to do some BBB, should I look for a boneless butt or bone my own?  Than CB, Boy this just keeps growing, I love it.  Thanks for reading, still no camera, sorry, Next month it is in the budget for sure, I got to show everyone what I have learned here from all of you!  Steve


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds real good!!!!!

Cheers, peace and bacon grease,
~Martin








*[COLOR=#black]Click here to check out the Universal Cure Calculator!!!!![/COLOR]*


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Martin.  Your calculator and advice made it easy!  I just [put 2 more bellies in cure tonight, they come out the 5th of Oct,  I will hava a camera by than for Q-view.  Steve


----------

